# Entities zwischen zwei PersistenceUnits tauschen



## computersport (12. Jan 2012)

Moin,

ich habe ein System in dem ich zwei Datenbanken habe. 
Eine Datenbank enthält einen haufen Daten und ein Teil
dieser Daten soll nun auf die zweite Datenbank geschoben
werden. Vom Aufbau sind die beiden Datenbanken identisch.

Wie kann ich eine Entity von einer PersistenceUnit lösen und
der anderen PersistenceUnit übergeben?

Ich arbeite mit JPA.

compi


----------



## computersport (12. Jan 2012)

Ich hab schon ne Lösung gefunden.

Auf folgender Seite wird erklärt wie man das macht.

Detaching and Merging JPA Entity Objects


----------



## JanHH (12. Jan 2012)

Klingt aber nach einer anwendung wo JPA so ziemlich die unperformanteste Methode sein dürfte, das zu machen.


----------



## computersport (12. Jan 2012)

Die Anwendung existiert bereits deswegen kann ich mir das Leider nicht aussuchen.

Und zu meinem bedauern musste ich gerade feststellen das die JPA version 1.0 ist.
Sprich ".detach()" ist noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## JanHH (12. Jan 2012)

Aber entityManager.clear() müsse doch alle entities detachen.


----------



## computersport (12. Jan 2012)

Japp... ich weiß aber ich hatte halt versucht das zu vermeiden mit .clear() zu arbeiten da ich in dem
EntityManager noch andere Entitäten verwalte.


----------

